# Soundproof dedicated basement HT?



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Hopefully this is the right spot for this question as it's my first post. I've been a long time lurker and gaining valuable information but it's time to ask a few questions. 

I just bought a house and it has a space in the basement I'm going to use as a dedicated ht. The raw space is 14Wx28Dx7H. This is before any framing. I'm wondering how much time/money I should invest in soundproofing this space. It'll be completely enclosed (well with a door obviously ha) and I'm not concerned with sound in the rest of the house since I live alone. 

I am however concerned with how it'll sound outside since I don't want to disturb the neighbors. I have most of my equipment but am not quite ready to start the construction because I need to finish the rest of the house first but theater will be soon. I plan on insulating the walls and ceilings but would rather not have to go the dual drywall/green glue route due to cost. Any advice I could get would be great. 

Also have questions about the 7ft ceiling but I'll post that elsewhere. 

Oh my audio equipment is as follows.. 
Denon avr-x4000
Polk new monitor 75t
Polk 25c
Polk tsi 100 (4)
(2) PSAxv15 subs


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

personally for sound dampening. the double drywall and green glue is one of the cheapest methods out there. it works like a charm and it's pretty easy to do if you're already in the process of doing the regular drywall anyways


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I just wonder how much sound will be heard outside without the extra steps since it'll be underground.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

hockeypucks said:


> I just wonder how much sound will be heard outside without the extra steps since it'll be underground.


Honestly, relatively little. I soundproofed my room and it is underground. You cannot hear the highs / midrange at all when you are upstairs, and I get just a bit of rumble from the low end. This is with volume around -12 to -16.

My point is - it is unlikely that your neighbors will hear much at all. IMO, the reason most people worry about sound isolation is to keep it from the rest of the house.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Perfect, thank you very much. That's pretty much what I thought. Like I said, it's just me in the house so I'm not concerned with muffling sounds throughout the house but really want to avoid bothering my nice neighbors as well as a visit from the cops ha. Thanks again


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Yep, unless you have some really serious subwoofers, I doubt your neighbors will hear anything. With 7' ceiling height at the studs, you'll probably be trying to conserve every inch that you can. With proper construction techniques (drywall, insulation, etc.) you should be fine. If you're worried, hook up the equipment you have and play something at a high volume, then go outside and walk around your house.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

That's exactly what I was gonna try once I'm ready to build. I can always add another layer if I need to once I hear it but it's good to know I may not have to spend too much time or money on this initially. Thanks for all the help.


----------

